
Litho: A Declarative UI Framework for Android - lacker
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1187475984695956
======
ianchilds
Really excited to see what people make of our new framework. Happy to answer
any questions that you might have!

~~~
antoniuschan99
As a React Native Dev, is Litho worth considering adding? How will it be added
to the stack?

~~~
ianchilds
React Native is really good for developer velocity. If you're looking for top-
of-the-range performance for scrolling "feeds", then you should consider
adding Litho.

